# Looking at selling Christmas Trees



## Katman (24 Oct 2009)

Hi
I am looking to sell christmas trees over the christmas. I approached my local church with a view to sell trees beside the church. They informed me that that area falls under the remit of Fingal Co. Council. I contacted them and they said that they dont have a problem with that but I need to speak with the Gardai. I contacted them and they said that I needed to fill out a SC1 form (temporary casual trading licence) and address it to the superintendant of the station.

The gard I spoke with didn't seem too sure about the form. I did a google search for the form but I didn't find anything. Can anyone here help me out? To apply for a casual trading licence, is the necessary form called a SC1 form? Any other advice to help me set up my seasonal venture?

Thanks


----------



## Cat101 (27 Oct 2009)

Have a read through this:
http://www.fingalcoco.ie/Environment/CasualTrading/FileDownload,20769,en.pdf
Good luck with it


----------



## morris (3 Nov 2009)

hi
i was looking at doing the same thing in celbridge, where were you planning to buy your xmas trees? tried internet for wholesalers but could not find any selling in bulk.
thanks


----------



## BetterBiz (4 Nov 2009)

Someone wholesaling them here [broken link removed]


----------



## policymaker (7 Nov 2009)

Best of luck to the two of you. Growing Christmas Trees with the intention of sale was Richard Branson's first venture into the business world.


----------

